# Fellow Republican



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2008)

*Fellow Republican*

 A USMC sniper was real good at his job, and he had a method. He would yell out some insult at the enemy and when someone stood up to reply, BANG - one less insurgent! 
After every mission the company commander would ask "How many insurgents  have you shot today?"  
However, on this particular day when asked about the number killed, he  reported "Five killed and I let one go, sir."  
"Let one go?" roared the company commander. "What do you mean, you let one go?"  
"Well, sir, I yelled out 'Osama is a Homo!' Then this big insurgent stood  up and yelled 'Hillary is a B%$^*!' I just couldn't shoot a fellow Republican!"


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Alright, where should I send the bill for a new keyboard?  I nearly coated the entire computer in coffee.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Alright, where should I send the bill for a new keyboard?  I nearly coated the entire computer in coffee.


Clinton, Hillary Rodham- (D - NY)
                                                                                                                                                                  476 RUSSELL SENATE OFFICE BUILDING WASHINGTON DC 20510


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha!


----------

